# OK! Here's my new Rig!



## Shoot'N'Plumber

So here's my new Van! Drove her home from Wisconsin! Still working on shelved her out so I'll post updates. So stoked!


----------



## Debo22

Nice looking rig


----------



## Kpwplumb

Nice. Congrats and good luck with her.


----------



## rwh

Nice ride man


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Congrats..and you had the fun road trip to bring her home...


----------



## Plumber

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So here's my new Van! Drove her home from Wisconsin! Still working on shelved her out so I'll post updates. So stoked!


You scored. There's nothing used on the coast in that condition for ant price.


----------



## Fatpat

Looks great!
Now pics of your set-up!


----------



## Tommy plumber

Plumber said:


> You scored. There's nothing used on the coast in that condition for ant price.












For what price? Did he PM you what he paid? Or am I missing something.


Nice looking truck. Now you're ready to roll in style......:thumbsup:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tommy plumber said:


> For what price? Did he PM you what he paid? Or am I missing something.
> 
> 
> Nice looking truck. Now you're ready to roll in style......:thumbsup:


there was a whole thread on his road trip and price on that truck a week or so ago...ill see if i cant find a link.. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f34/van-wisconsin-rust-60113/


----------



## Dpeckplb

Nice looking rig.


----------



## Hillside

Where's the vinyl??????


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Hillside said:


> Where's the vinyl??????


Expensive! $3,500 to wrap it. 

I have a graphic designer freshening up my logo then we'll see what other options there are other than a wrap.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Plumber said:


> You scored. There's nothing used on the coast in that condition for ant price.


I still can't believe there was nothing in this shape at this price closer. But I did score. Saved about $13-$15k off new price out here.


----------



## Plumber

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I still can't believe there was nothing in this shape at this price closer. But I did score. Saved about $13-$15k off new price out here.


Sheboy has another for sale. 

Did you shop having it delivered? 

I guess I could ride my scoot out there, pack it into the back for the trip back, and sleep in the back. That would take me a month or two..hell, I might not come back.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Plumber said:


> Sheboy has another for sale.
> 
> Did you shop having it delivered?
> 
> I guess I could ride my scoot out there, pack it into the back for the trip back, and sleep in the back. That would take me a month or two..hell, I might not come back.


I did. Between $3200-$4500 for shipping and would take around 10-14 days from the day I paid down payment. I got it down to $1750 for a company to have someone drive it here, but I would've needed it dropped off by dealer just outside Chicago and would take over a month to get to me.


----------



## Flyout95

I'd have done it in a few days for 2k and a flight home.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Flyout95 said:


> I'd have done it in a few days for 2k and a flight home.


Hey I would've thought about that, but you were too busy to even meet up for lunch!:whistling2: I see how it is!


----------



## Flyout95

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Hey I would've thought about that, but you were too busy to even meet up for lunch!:whistling2: I see how it is!


You weren't paying me for lunch...

;P


----------



## Hillside

He bought me lunch once


----------



## gear junkie

Hillside said:


> He bought me lunch once


But then smoked all your cigs.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

gear junkie said:


> But then smoked all your cigs.


whaaat! I only had like 2 maybe 3 but definately no more than 4!


----------



## Letterrip

That's an awesome lookin truck! I've been looking for a month. Real hard for a week and a half. Nothing even close to that anywhere on this side of the country unless I want 150k+ miles on it. Going to have to buy new, and can't afford that rig at a new price!! Well done!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Letterrip said:


> That's an awesome lookin truck! I've been looking for a month. Real hard for a week and a half. Nothing even close to that anywhere on this side of the country unless I want 150k+ miles on it. Going to have to buy new, and can't afford that rig at a new price!! Well done!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya! I looked for months and months. Didn't like the idea is spending $10-$15k for something 8 years old with 150k-200k miles. There was nothing on this side of the country either. It's funny, while driving through Wisconsin, Illinois, Iowa and Missouri I saw these vans everywhere l. Then it hit me...all these vans are in the Midwest. Call Sheboygan Chevy where I got this, they get these one year lease returns in throughout the year. When I called on the first one I saw. That one had sold right away (had only 42,000 miles) but this one had just been returned.


----------



## Plumber

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> whaaat! I only had like 2 maybe 3 but definately no more than 4!


wait what..you smoke in your truck? You are going to give it cancer.


----------



## celtic1

*beautiful truck*

Can You tell Us what You Paid ? I checked all the original posts and no $$$$$


----------

